# Wire-frame Knife Block



## PianoAl (Dec 31, 2013)

Ten years ago, in a knife store, I saw a knife block that was like this:







But  it was just a wire frame.  The advantage, especially in our humid  (moldy) climate, is that you could put a knife in it when it was still  wet, and it would air dry.

It was $50, so I didn't buy it.  Now,  I'd like to get one, but I've searched high and low with no luck.   Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 6, 2014)

Like you, I couldn't find anything remotely like that online.  It was either a novelty item or it wasn't popular enough to stay on the market.  If corrosion and mildew is a concern, you might try one of the many magnetic knife racks.  I found one that looked interesting:

Bisbell Knife Rack


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 17, 2014)

PianoAl said:


> Ten years ago, in a knife store, I saw a knife block that was like this:
> 
> But it was just a wire frame. The advantage, especially in our humid (moldy) climate, is that you could put a knife in it when it was still wet, and it would air dry.
> 
> It was $50, so I didn't buy it. Now, I'd like to get one, but I've searched high and low with no luck. Anyone seen anything like this?


I Googled "wire knife rack" and several came up (there was a lot of stuff that wasn't relevant as well!).


----------



## PianoAl (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's the knife storage solution I just finished:






It works great in that I don't need to dry the knives.

I got the four magnetic strips for about a $1 each (shipped from China). They aren't very strong, but in that configuration, they are strong enough.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2014)

PianoAl said:


> Here's the knife storage solution I just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't you want to dry your knives?


----------



## GB (Feb 26, 2014)

You should still dry your knives. Your wooden handles will thank you.


----------

